# Post Pictures of Flowers



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

any flowers you find cute/lovely/interesting/weird/makes you smile

or post your birth flower 









hepatica









lantana

(p.s. most of pictures i post aren't taken by me)

post please


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Flowerrrsss


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

yay flowers

Dahlia :yay









Sweet Pea - This is my birth flower ( Had to look it up.) Not a fan :no


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

My Grannys flowers










My mummies flower - rose is also my birth flower


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Native flowers of NH










Trillium










Pink Lady's Slipper










Yellow Violet










Wild Lupine (Sundial Lupine)










Birth flower - Daisy


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!!! (woohoo successful thread:b)









my orchids









from someone's yard, i think it's daisies/asterid??









something i found behind the house, don't know the name


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Beautiful. Thanks for posting. Thats the way to wake up in the morning. : )


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

(Flower)


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

Pretty


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I love bleeding hearts









Yellow snapdragons









(I didn't take these)


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:yay more flowers! some of them I haven't seen before

(p.s. most of pictures i post aren't taken by me)









snowdrops









santan flowers (ixora) familiar from my childhood



anymouse said:


> ^ LOVELY!!!!


 i haven't been there yet but I will soon!! :yes


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

???


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

^that's a kid :twak









sundew









sundew leaf and tentacle eating an insect


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Opium poppy. Really pretty, isn't it?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

^^ it definitely makes some people smile









passionflower

shamelessly bumping thread (lie)


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

skygazer said:


> ^^ it definitely makes some people smile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that has a surreal quality to it. Beautiful!!!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Carrion flower. Beautiful but smells like rotting flesh.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

forgetmenot

:| sorry for the size


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

very nice and interesting, all! Vishnu don't delete them anymore :bat









cilantro flower


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Opium poppy. Really pretty, isn't it?


Yes a personal favorite of mine .


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Love this thread!

A couple of pictures from the botanical gardens near where I live. This is a jade vine and it's got to be the most amazing-looking flower I've ever seen in the flesh:



















I can't remember the name of this one but it's pretty cool to look at:


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Tulips










Lotus flowers










Magnolia










Clematis










Fuschia










Cherry blossom tree










Poppies


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

^^Best so far :clap


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Bleeding Heart










Hawk Weed (aka Indian Paintbrush)










Blue Bells










Black Eyed Susan


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Flowers.. all around my back garden  Props if anyone can name 'em all


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ The first pic looks like mustard plants.
The second, a tulip. 
The fourth, Forget Me Nots?


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

^ Two out of three.:high5 The first is actually rape flowers. Fields were full of them a month or two ago round here. Give you hayfever like mad but they're so pretty  They're dead now though and they reek :b


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

rainbowOne said:


> ^ Two out of three.:high5 The first is actually rape flowers. Fields were full of them a month or two ago round here. Give you hayfever like mad but they're so pretty  They're dead now though and they reek :b


 As in they "rape" your sinuses?! :lol

Learned something new. Thanks!


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> As in they "rape" your sinuses?! :lol
> 
> Learned something new. Thanks!


Haha quite probably :b

They make oil out of them, we call it rapeseed, I think you call it canola. 
It's quite healthy


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Ah, I see. I figured it was some kind of crop.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Bonzu said:


> Here's tacca integrifolia the purple/white bat flower


That looks like something you'd find on Pandora.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm really liking how this thread is turning out, thank you all :yes



max4225 said:


>


at first glance I thought this was pumpkin/squash blossoms but they're not, what are those and is it edible? :con









squash blossoms are delicious...


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

this little guy is cute lol


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

^ adorable! 



max4225 said:


> The plant tag says it's a type of Daylily, only some of them are edible. I've never tried squash blossoms, do they taste like the squash?


hmm... yes, it does, sort of. I've only tried raw once, it's bitter and sweet with dainty flavor of squash. My mom add them on vegetable soups and it adds a better taste (well... I think so) :um


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Bougainvillea









Crepe Myrtle Tree









Tulips


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

^ Thanks for sharing, those are really beautiful 



Neptunus said:


> Carrion flower. Beautiful but smells like rotting flesh.


out of curiousity I looked up this plant and learned that the smell is suppose to attract insects for cross pollination and I found this picture, it's another kind of carrion flower:









stapelia ???

other flowers that smells alike








huernia









edithcolea

I have way too much free time


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I've also come across this flower









I have no idea what this is but it's super cute and pretty so it's a must share :teeth


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

This thread is getting too girlish. We need some tough guys :troll


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

skygazer said:


> ^ Thanks for sharing, those are really beautiful
> 
> out of curiousity I looked up this plant and learned that the smell is suppose to attract insects for cross pollination and I found this picture, it's another kind of carrion flower:
> 
> ...


Wow, those are really beautiful! Kind of remind me of starfish.

I think the 4th picture down in Vishnu's post (the flower with the really big stamen 







) is another type of Carrion. I recognize it from my initial search.


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Marlon said:


> this little guy is cute lol


Awww! ^^


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:huh :troll










Banana flower :banana :banana


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Purdy flowers


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

A Lil Hairy Flower :


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't know the name of this but let me know if you do


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

not again...:fall


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Snapdragon.









Touch-Me-Nots * Their little pods have this built in spring mechanism that causes them to explode when touched. It's a lot of fun popping them!










Morning Glory









Jack-In-The-Pulpit


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

black calla lilies


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

anymouse said:


> ^ LOVELY!!!!


I would love to hike through this forest one day.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

It's probably a given but I love daffodils, haha. When I'm having a beautiful, refreshing Sunday I call it a Daffodil Sunday.










Wisteria. The person who owned his house before us had some in the back but he let it die so all we had left were wisteria remains. 










I like pink daisies, too. This one is a pink African daisy:










Chicory! Partly for how it looks and partly for how fun it is to say.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Lupines are one of my favorites.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I had a huge lilac bush in front of my house in Maine in the 90's... it was beautiful.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Gardenia


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

*Peony Sarah Bernhardt*


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

^ looks very delicate, pretty 
and thanks for bumping the thread









Anemone


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Flame Lilies:









Bird of Paradise:









Red Lilies:









Tropical Water Lily:









More Lilies:


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------

